# DHEA & fertility investigations



## blondedolphin (May 13, 2012)

What are peoples experiences of DHEA I've read a bit about it on FF that its good for egg quality etc. so I ordered some, and on the bottle is said do not take if trying to conceive or pregnant, then I read about some disturbing side effects such as hair loss and facial hair growth. This has freaked me out a bit and I haven't taken them. 
Has anyone had any bad side effects whilst taking it? any success stories without side effects?

Also I've been trying to conceive for over 6 months, I realise that I'm too old for NHS funded fertility treatment, but I'm wondering if at 43 they will still fund some of the investigations, such as day 3 FSH sperm testing, scans, hysterosalpingogram etc. I've got an appointment this week but I'm worried they're going to tell me I'm too old and they won't do any investigations.

Would be grateful for any advice, thankyou


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm taking DHEA and found it made me agressive! No other side effects though.

You can ask your GP to run some basic fertility tests [day 3 FSH/LH amd day 21 progesterone] but sorry for being blunt I wouldn't bother with the NHS as it will take a long time for referral for a HSG etc. You may be better off getting a fertility assesment done at somewhere like Create 
http://www.createhealth.org/ivf-treatment-services/one-stop-fertility-mot

Hope that helps

chand x

/links


----------



## NowOrNever (May 14, 2012)

I've been taking it since August. My skin is definitely more oily, and I've noticed feeling a bit dizzy. I have a consultation tomorrow and intend to ask a few questions!


----------



## Arianrhod (Dec 30, 2011)

I took it from March to August last year and found it made my skin a lot more oily, my scalp very itchy, my hair loss greater (but I have a lot of hair, so it wasn't a problem), and worse it made me sweat more - a lot more.  Oh, and I developed hair on my chin .. !  Ok, I'm blonde, so it was probably only noticeable to me, but it was definitely there, and went within 3 months of stopping the DHEA.

I stopped it because I was taking it un-monitored, and I was worried that it was pushing my testosterone levels too high - I had no way of telling other than the side effects.  I'm still wondering whether it would be helping my egg quality, but I wouldn't take it again without having my testosterone & DHEA-S levels regularly checked.

Just my tuppence worth, YMMV of course.


----------



## Poppit73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi

I took it for 3 months prior to EC. I had oily skin and hair, spots in the hairline, hair loss (not bad enough to get bald patches), deeper voice, and a bit more assertive. I occasionally felt a rage coming on!??!

It was nothing I couldnt live with to get the result I wanted, and I didn't get all of the side affects at the same time, which probably made it easier.

I'd definitely take it again if needed.

Good Luck x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

My only side effect was greasy skin. I've heard it can cause a bit of insomnia sometimes so take it in the morning - you can take it as one dose without splitting.

I've conceived all three times I have taken it (2 with clomid and 1 with IVF) so I'm a big fan. Sadly first two times ended early but this one is going strong. Make sure you get the micronised tablets. My clinic were happy for me to take it and I didn't have any monitoring.

I will be trying it again in the future too.

Good luck,

Kitty xx


----------



## blondedolphin (May 13, 2012)

thanks for all the replies, much appreciated, good to know nobody has grown a beard while taking it!


----------

